# Forme Winscar AL came today



## surfdude (3 Jun 2013)

it came today  . weighed it and it comes in at 10.8 kg , my 12 year old and loved hardtail comes in at 13.8 so may notice a differance when riding it . looks lovely .put it next to the old girl and they look almost the same shape and size .will take in to bike shop to get it set up correctly as not very good at that sort of stuff . can not wait to give her a go .


----------



## Cubist (3 Jun 2013)

Pics man, pics!


----------



## surfdude (13 Jun 2013)

sorry dude but can not seem to get the photos to down load . keeps saying file to big ? will get my young son to have a go later


----------



## DerekC (18 Jun 2013)

Very interested in that bike - so please keep us posted with a mini-review / photos!
Also how much your LBS takes to set it up - so I could benchmark my LBS if I do the same!


----------



## surfdude (18 Jun 2013)

hi mate , rode it 4 the first time today as been unwell and got to say what a great bike . it feels so light ride . feels very differant to my old bike in a very much better way . it gets up hills without as much effort & i not sure why (made it up a hill i normaly stop on in one go today on her) . the fork lock out is a great feature & rideing position feels really comfortable as well . not as long as the old bike . LBS charged £40 to build her & said to buy a the same spec from them would be over £1100 at least . well worth the money . it has gone up from £780 to £800 know so grab one if you can .


----------



## surfdude (21 Jul 2013)

update on the bike . have done two hundred miles or so and can say what a bike . i am going faster and longer on her and doing more stuff as well as balance and brakes so much better than the old girl . you can not ask more from a bike . very pleased with her and having a lot of fun


----------



## 02GF74 (22 Jul 2013)

no pics means it didn't happen!


----------



## surfdude (23 Jul 2013)

there are no pics of my conception but i am here writing this so your post is wrong . look at my post above . if you can explain how to do it i will put some on


----------



## Cubist (23 Jul 2013)

I will dude, can't wait to see your bike!

You need to open an online pic hosting account. Easiest in my opinion is photobucket.com

Once you have an account with them (it's free) you upload photos by opening up the "upload " window and dragging and dropping photos to the account. They take a while to upload, so only do a few at a time. 

Make sure the album you want to share is marked as public then display the photo you want to share. A box opens up on the right hand side of your screen with a series of link codes. Click on teh bottom code entitled "IMG" and the code will automatically copy to your clipboard. 

Open up a reply dialogue box on Cyclechat and right click paste or ctrl V to paste the IMG Url into the box. When you send the post the photo will display.


----------



## surfdude (24 Jul 2013)




----------



## surfdude (24 Jul 2013)




----------



## surfdude (24 Jul 2013)

Cubist said:


> I will dude, can't wait to see your bike!
> 
> You need to open an online pic hosting account. Easiest in my opinion is photobucket.com
> 
> ...


 



cheers cubist for the help . it still took me an hour to do . computers not my thing


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2013)

That's a very very nice looking bike dude!


----------



## 02GF74 (25 Jul 2013)

I wouldn't say no to that if the tooth fairy left it un der my pillow.

did you get it in the CR sale?


----------



## surfdude (25 Jul 2013)

02GF74 said:


> I wouldn't say no to that if the tooth fairy left it un der my pillow.
> 
> did you get it in the CR sale?


 

no i got it off e.bay for £780 from rutland . cost another £40 for the LBS to put together


----------



## surfdude (25 Jul 2013)

Cubist said:


> That's a very very nice looking bike dude!


 

thanks mate i am very pleased with her and she rides as good as she looks if not better . i did take a punt as did not try one out first as no one sells them down here , but she looked so good that i got one and what i can say it was well worth the risk as she fits me like a dream and is so good and easy to ride . i am going further , faster and up hills i could only dream of on the old girl a
(carrera zelos 2003 ) .


----------



## 02GF74 (26 Jul 2013)

^^^ that is quite a saving over CR.


----------



## VamP (6 Aug 2013)

Looks great. I like Forme bikes.


----------



## ThinAir (7 Aug 2013)

surfdude said:


>


Bike porn.

That's an awesome looking bike, dude


----------



## zedzed (15 Aug 2013)

To the OP - what size did you order and what height are you? I'm considering this bike and thinking 17" - I'm 5ft 8, 31" inside leg.


----------



## surfdude (15 Aug 2013)

zedzed said:


> To the OP - what size did you order and what height are you? I'm considering this bike and thinking 17" - I'm 5ft 8, 31" inside leg.


 
hi dude , i got the 17 inch and i am 5ft 8 as well but my inside leg is 29 . just another update on her . she is very light on the front and this makes her hard to get up steep hills when off road so she very much a stand up and go for it ride on hills . this might be a norm for this style of bike . i am not sure as not done a lot of that type of riding . other than that still very impressed with her


----------



## zedzed (15 Aug 2013)

Sounds like 17" would do me then - ty.
Interesting about hills - I thought being light it would be easier to get up hills - but perhaps it's quite "race" XC geometry and that's why? Did you find it easier to get up hills on your old (heavier) bike then - or just that it's easiest on this bike when standing up?
Ta for all the info by the way!


----------



## surfdude (16 Aug 2013)

zedzed said:


> Sounds like 17" would do me then - ty.
> Interesting about hills - I thought being light it would be easier to get up hills - but perhaps it's quite "race" XC geometry and that's why? Did you find it easier to get up hills on your old (heavier) bike then - or just that it's easiest on this bike when standing up?
> Ta for all the info by the way!


 

its far easier to get up the hills on this bike than the old one , but on this one the front just wants to come off the the ground on steeper hills all the time so it almost forces you to stand up which is no bad thing but bloody hard work if your not doing that a lot .it be that i am doing more with her it is getting easier though . get one and enjoy


----------



## surfdude (16 Aug 2013)

there is this on e.bay just in case you want a 29 (171070862254)


----------



## foggy3 (17 Aug 2013)

I Ordered this up on thursday but went for the 15" as prefer bikes on the small side. 
Couldn't find any geometry charts but did some scale calculations on a stock image.
The 17" was going to be border line for me with standover and the difference between 15" and 17" effective top tube was only an inch.
Im 5ft6 with 29" inseam.
If its too small I suppose I can just change it.

Did the Reba forks come with poploc?

Cant wait to get this on monday


----------



## surfdude (17 Aug 2013)

Did the Reba forks come with poploc? Yes it does and very useful it is . 
After you have had a go on it give me some feed back on what you think of it . i.ve not had many bikes and your views would be very welcome . hope you enjoy it as much as i am  . safe riding


----------



## DerekC (19 Aug 2013)

I'm interested in as many (re)views as I can get too ... it's between this and a 2nd hand Specialized StuntJumper, and it would be good to be as informed as possible before pulling the trigger. Does anyone know why Forme haven't submitted this (or many other bikes) to websites etc. for review? (like BikeRadar etc.)


----------



## maccauk (20 Aug 2013)

My Sterndale says hello.


----------



## surfdude (22 Aug 2013)

foggy3 said:


> I Ordered this up on thursday but went for the 15" as prefer bikes on the small side.
> Couldn't find any geometry charts but did some scale calculations on a stock image.
> The 17" was going to be border line for me with standover and the difference between 15" and 17" effective top tube was only an inch.
> Im 5ft6 with 29" inseam.
> ...


 

hi foggy3 . did the bike come and if so what do you think of it ?


----------



## Clare01 (23 Aug 2013)

hey,your bike is so beautiful,


surfdude said:


>


 hey,buddy,your bike is so beautiful,i wish i could own one like yours.


----------



## foggy3 (30 Aug 2013)

surfdude said:


> hi foggy3 . did the bike come and if so what do you think of it ?


It has indeed.
Meant to post back sooner but got a bit side tracked out riding. 

Well im extremely impressed with it. Had a problem at start with rear brake dragging when warm but seems to be quite common with elixirs being overfilled from factory, opening the bleed screw while pushing in the bleed block sorted that out.

Ive being doing quite a few road miles as well as off road so swapped tyres out for Schwalbe land cruisers and this thing can shift!

100% Happy with my purchase. Cheers for making this thread otherwise I might have gone for something else.


----------

